# Old before his time



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno has always been a very dark brown colour but over the last month he's developed grey hairs from his tail to his colour. It seems to be getting progressively worse! He's only just 1 yrs - surely it can't be age?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds as if his coat is 'fading', not uncommon. Someone else who knows will explain it, but I think that it might have something to do with the silvering gene that poodles can carry.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

All of Jake's black in his ears has turned silver and willow is developing more and more white hair all along her back. Hers ears are still very red but the rest of her is fading. 
It is pretty common actually. 
I attached the best picture of the silver in Jake's ears.
When I was looking for s chocolate merle, more than one breeder told me most of the chocolate fade.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has many white hairs sprinkled throughout now, and his white patches are growing smaller and even dissapearing. He will be three in a few days.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly is just over a year old and her coat is changing lots. She's getting a little lighter all over as well as getting white hairs. Definitely not age, just changes - I think it looks beautiful!

Check out this thread where I posted pics of her coat change x

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=40137&highlight=Tilly's+coat


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure there has been more than one thread about it in the past on here. don't know if anyone remembers and would be any good at finding it (Kendal?), A lot of the dark Cockapoo's do seem to get lighter, I know Lotties Tilly is.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are a couple more threads that fading choccies. Bertie is an extreme one, but I think they look gorgeous faded!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8144&highlight=Cafe+lait

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12409&highlight=Cafe+lait


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the threads Lottie. It's fascinating - I'm wondering what colour he'll end up!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy's coat has changed and got lighter as he has grown up (now 2.5 years). 








He is around 12 weeks here and was very dark chocolate with black face, feet and a white bib.









Around 6 months later you can see that his ears have turned quite gingery!









At about 1.5 years he has got lighter, he seems to go lighter in winter and darker in summer.

















Now....not sure what colour exactly but still a handsome boy!
Helen 🐾


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

He certainly is a handsome boy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Weaktea said:


> He certainly is a handsome boy!


Agree 100%


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph is "black" - but if you look closely - he has faint "phantom" markings on his chest, legs and eyebrows, which had developed in the first few weeks. 
But he has a silver bum!! And a few silver / grey hairs in his tail. I have also noticed 2 stray white hairs on his back. 
I think he will change over the years. He's only 15 months old.
Interesting an ever changing poo x


----------

